# FC AFC The Bear XVII



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

At Stud in Wisconsin
FC AFC The Bear XVII 
Call Name: Yogi 
Sire: NFC AFC Five Star General Patton DOB: 03/19/2004 
Dam: Gust's Go Annie Go 
Littermate to FC AFC Robb's Mia Hambone 2009 National Open Finalist
Yogi has 80 AA and Qualified for 5 Nationals
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=55659
LR-183395E65M-NOPI HIPS Sep 8 2009 Sep 23 2009 65 EXCELLENT 
LR-EL44559M65-NOPI ELBOW Sep 8 2009 Sep 23 2009 65 NORMAL 
LR-57617 CERF May 4 2010 May 4 2010 * 74 TESTED: 10

Contact John Ketzner 715-220-3186


----------

